
 Is computer science a science?  - iamelgringo
http://scienceblogs.com/seejanecompute/2008/03/is_computer_science_really_a_s.php
======
graywh
In the first session of the famous SICP lectures, Hal Abelson likens computer
science to magic.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQLUPjefuWA>

------
jmzachary
No. It's procedural epistemology.

